# Butlins Minehead - Thanks



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got back from the Minehead rally had a great time due in no small way to the efforts of the Organisers so thanks to Sue and Ian for a great job.

As expected the 'Butlins thing' wasn't really for us but we did enjoy the show we went to. The company on the site was great. Good old MHF

BTW campsite databasewise we were on the site for £10.25 a night and apart from the fact that the fee also gave you the Butlins entertainment that was about what the site was worth. In the high season its nearly £70 for a weekend NIGHT. For that I would want more than a shower block converted from a mobile home.

Regards Frank and Doreen.

Photos now being up loaded >Click here for Butlins Minehead 2007<


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thanks Sue and Ian*

We add our thanks to Ian and Sue who pulled off a great first time rally. For people with kids there is SO much to do and water fun a plenty.
With 4 Night breaks at only £49 and they do specials on that too its a great get away without spending heaps of money on the 'extras'.

The 'Added Value' is really what butlins has to offer and the kids enjoyed water fun, shows, competitions and fairground rides all #'nclusive' add a few little stints along the seafront on the cycles and an all round break was had.

We as a family enjoyed ourselves and met some great MHF folk as usual.

We would concur though at its top notch price of a single night in peak season it does stretch the purse, however with a family of 4 even basic C&C sites are expensive with their extras for this that and the other.

We did a quick calculation that in one day if we did all the things we did that day on an ad hoc basis at the seaside we would have spent well over £100.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks to Sue and Ian for a good rally, they even managed to conjure up some super weather. The Butlins side of things was very informative. It informed me that as a sixty-something I'm past the Butlins thing! As Frank said above the show was good, I even had a shuffle on the dance floor, drinks were a bit on the hefty side pricewise.
Sue and Ian did a good job and we look forward to more of their rallies.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

A BIG thank you to Sue and Ian,if this was their first time of organising a rally they will have a problem making a better job of the next one.We only went to one of the shows and really enjoyed it.
We were lucky with the weather and enjoyed the usual good company of MHF friends.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Sue & Ian on a smashing rally, as Spacerunner says maybe not entirely for the older members of the group but certainly brilliant for the kids and me being a big kid enjoyed the pool area with the wave machine etc. The entertainment was good on the Wednesday night when we all or most of us ventured out, although I suffered the following day :lol: . The add hoc BBQ on Wednesday was as usual a mountain of food cooked by several very able chefs :roll: :lol: but nobody ended up with food poisoning :lol: even though Sallytraffric Frank kept throwing it on the ground :lol: 

Hope you will do another rally Sue & Ian we need more folks like you 


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wanted to add our thanks for a lovely time, we are looking forward to the next one. Enjoyed meeting so many new friends. Well done Sue and Ian.



Dave and Lynne


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Butlins.*

Hi all. Thanks for all your comments and thanks. We are so glad it went off ok, and fun was had by all.  
We have just arrived home after a 9 hour journey home that usually takes 1 and a 1/2 hours!! We toured `the country` looking at motorhomes, but didnt find anything we wanted. Went to see a van we were interested in a couple of weeks back, but it was SOLD! (should have gone back earlier)!!  
If I can come up with another rally, I will let you all know.
Sue.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bear with me with the photos I'll keep adding them. I'm also sending them by email to individuals.

Also one in the photo competition.

Regards Frank

If *Jubers* would like to get in touch the hotmail address doesn't work perhaps I copied it down wrong


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I couldnt make the rally but would be interested in bringing my grandchildren there as I'm sure they would love it. Do you have to be part of a rally to go or can you just book for the weekend. Didnt know Butlins had campsites attached.

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> I couldnt make the rally but would be interested in bringing my grandchildren there as I'm sure they would love it. Do you have to be part of a rally to go or can you just book for the weekend. Didnt know Butlins had campsites attached.
> 
> Sonja


Yes at minehead there is a touring field and you don't have to be on a rally. Three things to note it is a good ten - fifteen minutes walk from the pitches to the centre of Butlins where all the entertainment/shops are and probably another 15mins into the centre of Minehead.

The prices vary widely depending on the season and midweek/weekend.

Access to the site is by a long perimeter road and at one point you have to drive under some low trees. I don't think anyone was damaged but lots of scraping of vents etc. The way in is 300yds past the main entrance.

Regards Frank

PS 12 photos in the album now but still have more photos to upload, now we are getting to those that I have 'photoshopped'


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Where do you find the details?*

The direct link for the Minehead touring field is hard to find by searching so here it is:

http://www.butlinsonline.co.uk/index.cfm?channel=2585

Also if you phone direct close to when you go you may find an offer or two.

Remember the prices are for:
4 people on the site and tent/caravan/motorhome etc
Electrical Hook Up, Space for Awning, Shower & Toilet Facilities, All the fantastic Entertainment Butlins has to offer, Subtropical Splash Waterworld, Funfair, Bob's Yard and lots and lots more.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link I spent ages trying to find it and gave up as it said no touring.

Sonja


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to put my two pennies in! 

We had a wonderful time on this rally, many thanks to Sue and Ian for organising, to Frank for his fab pictures, and to everyone for being so friendly, and also for the lovely birthday card! 

This was our first ever rally, but most definately not our last, we met a great bunch of people, and although Butlins itself wasn't particularly our scene, the site was peaceful enough and we had a great chill out. We'd most definately attend another rally there. 

Now we're off to check the calendars to see where else we can go to!

Kerry, Kev & Robert


----------



## Rafa (Jun 2, 2007)

*Minehead Billy Butlin.....*

A very big thank to everyone attending the rally at Butlins,To a person you all pulled out the stocks to make me feel welcome,being alone after losing my wife of 50 years made me rather hesitant about attending,Sue and Ian told me to just arrive and join in.I did and it helped to show a little light at the end of along tunnel.Many thanks to everyone especially Sue and Ian and also the Butlins young lady who sat on my knee,for that alone she gets my vote as Redcoat of the year. Rafa


----------

